# rod holders



## nbaffaro (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm looking at putting some rod holders on my boat

I like the driftmaster brand. However, I don't know which ones I really need. I am going to be doing some crappie fishing this spring and I am going to catfishing this summer and fall.

I crappie fish with bream busters and zebco 33's for the most part.

I cat fish with one baitcaster and the rest spinning reels.

I'm just looking at about 4 or so. I don't have that many rods. 

Any helpful hints on which models would be best?


----------



## Rat (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the T-118H rod holder kit. Two kits holds all eight rods very well. I like the round Tees so I can adjust from still fishing, to trolling to spider rigging; it is easy to adjust the rod tips higher or lower with the round tee bar. 

The flat tee bar model will work if you don't need to change angles on your rods; it is the FT-18H.

The Li'l Pro 210 H rod holders hold spinners and baitcasters although some times the baitcasters will rotate down a bit if you get a nice big hit, but it's pretty rare. 

I love my Driftmasters.


----------



## Seth (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll be getting Monster rod holders on my next boat. The best ones he has out right now are the double action rod holders, but he has a triple action that should be out anytime now from what I have heard.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there a link for the Monster holders so other members who may be wanting/searching for holders can check them out?

Thanks


----------



## Rat (Mar 2, 2010)

Monster Rod Holders Store Front


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 3, 2010)

I built my own.

I built 2 T-post stands with 8 rod holders (4 apiece) for under $50. You can't touch just one of the commercial setups for double that.

Check the classifieds on crappie.com. Guys sell them on there all of the time. The model / manufacturer is really all a matter of personal preference. Most all of them do exactly what they are designed to do.


----------



## willfishforfood (Mar 4, 2010)

I realy like Folbe rod holders https://folbe.com/ I have 4 on my boat also 2 Scotty Strikers


----------



## nbaffaro (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I would like to make my own. I don't know who upload the photo from photobucket, but I can't see them at work. Could someone upload it as an attachment, I can see those. 

I'd really like to see the ones that Quackrstackr made.

I'm think of the driftmaster FT-09 I think. Similar to the FT-18 but just two instead of four.


----------



## steveg (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the ram rod holders,there expensive,big,and hard to get the rod in and out,without a lot of fumbling.
I had "roberts" before ,but lost them and can't find them anymore,so I bought the ram ones(wish I wouldn't have)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 21, 2010)

nbaffaro said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I would like to make my own. I don't know who upload the photo from photobucket, but I can't see them at work. Could someone upload it as an attachment, I can see those.
> 
> ...



Sorry. Just now seeing this.


----------

